# استفسار بخصوص iwcf



## engm7mad (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني في المنتدى على تواصلكم
انا حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة بترول
وبدأت العمل في مجال الحفر
البداية صعبة طبعا زي ما الكل عارف
لكن تجربة زملائي من قبل شجعتني لانهم اخدوا كورس iwcf واشتغلوا حفارين ماشاء الله في وقت قليل وفي شركات كبيرة
لكن استفساري عن الموضوع دة هو طريقة الحصول على الكورس دة يعني مثلا انا سمعت ان edc بتدي الكورس دة عندها هل اي حد ممكن يتقدم للشهادة هناك؟؟وهل الشركة بتشغله عندها كمساعد حفار بعد اخذه الشهادة حتى لو خبرته قليلة؟؟ ولا يشترط ان الواحد يكون له خبرة سنوات في مجال الحفر عشان يتقدم للشهادة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engm7mad (22 سبتمبر 2010)

up


----------



## h.chemist (3 أكتوبر 2010)

لازم الخبره النظري لوحده مش كفايه


----------

